# Height weight Chart



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Been looking for that chart that was posted by Rex for about an hour. Could not come up with it. Any help would be appreciated.:shock:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Found this one. Not sure if its the one you were looking for

http://www.packgoatforum.com/f36/documented-weight-versus-measurements-495/?highlight=Chart

On a side note, have a 4H clinic we are going to today. Going to show how to make some cheese, dairy goat showing and of course... pack goating  Granted I am not knowledgeable enough in that last one to be of much information but will do my best. I knew the question of how much Legion weighs and how tall he is would come up so I just went out and taped him... I have got to get be a bigger canopy for the truck. At 16 months he weighs in at 180 lbs. and is 36 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

AH i think i found it  Its a pdf file

http://www.packgoatforum.com/attach...1-napga-rendezvous-goat-measurement-table.pdf


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Omg he's huge!! I remember I wanted him too when I came to pick up Django. I have major goat envy  but, although not as big, I do absolutely love the yearling I bought from you! He loves to hop in cars if the door is open, he's super curious and alert yet gentle and I think he's going to make a good packer. We go on walks in the field almost every day and my other goat is being nice to him now.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

My boys are 15 months. 36 & 37", but weigh less than Legion, Mine both taped at 150#. They are leggy and a bit thin. Weight appropriate, just have not filled out yet with muscle. 

Yeah, that PDF is what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its the alfalfa we feed I am guessing. I still havent started to transition him over to a mixed hay. That and not getting out much he has a bit of fat on him  And I am so glad he ended up with you Cheri. I knew all he needed was someone to to focus on him and he would quickly find himself. Makes me misty eyed


----------

